
A secure captive portal browser with automatic DNS detection - FiloSottile
http://blog.filippo.io/captive-browser
======
macsj200
So does this actually bypass the captive portal, or just secure your
connections after logging in?

~~~
stordoff
Neither, if I understand it correctly. It provides a secure environment for
logging into the captive portal (rather than using the OS-built ins), without
having to disable/change other network/security settings (DNS/HTTPS
Everywhere).

